# New Logo Suggestion



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What do you think? We haven't decided on the color, whether to match it, make it lighter, or possibly even use the lighter one and change the background color of the forum. You can comment on this, but the real question is do you like idea of the logo?

The idea will be to take out the two button links to the BFD Guide and Room EQ Wizard and place text links to those underneath the BFD | REW Forum title. Those two buttons will no longer be in the header below the logo.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The idea will be to take out the two button links to the BFD Guide and Room EQ Wizard


Would these two items not be considered somewhat premiere draws to the site?

Is it a good plan to remove these for a logo?

I always thought it quite a good idea that they were located at the top of the entry page in big bold button links...

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If we make the logo smaller then the buttons might not be so big of a deal. I'm thinking real estate. How much room do we want to take up?

Here's a smaller version of the logo:


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Or this...


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

It looks like the new logo is just the right height to add another row of advertising underneath soundsplinter, I have no problem with the advertising, as long as it does not get as bad as hometheatrefor*m's site :holycow:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh man... hometheaterforum is awful. AVS is getting bad too.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I like the new logo but am a stickler for a smaller version. I like the black and white version but think the blue version goes with the site better. 

It might be cool if the "Home Theater Shack" text was being projected onto a screen. Also, I like the width of the logo but think it should be slightly thinner height wise. Maybe knock 20 or more pixels off by moving things around a little.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Something like this gets rid of lots of wasted space on the current proposed logo:


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

And why did many of the images suddenly go to bad links in this thread?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I was using Naut's images and he keeps messin' with them... lol. I just put yours up there.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Doh!


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> ..he keeps messin' with them... lol.


All right, all right, I screwed up my pictures ONCE :whistling: but it should all be fixed now.


----------

